# 2011 cruze eco MT



## unitednations161 (Mar 13, 2011)

Anyone with a MT notice a vibration rattle sound sometimes at certain rpms? Like 2nd to 4th something is vibrating or rattling, it sounds like the center console or where the shifter is. I cant feel anything i try to put my hand all over it to see if i can feel a vibration but nothing. im not sure if its coming from the tranny or under the car. I cant duplicate it when i want to, it comes and goes. I know there is a couple TSB about under the passenger seat but im not sure if its coming from there. 

Sounds exactly like what a plastic ash trash sounded like when it vibrated. 

any ideas? 

Other then this, this is the perfect car.


----------



## terrible1one3 (Mar 16, 2011)

No clue, one issue with interior noises is they often aren't coming from where they sound like they are. Other than that, I got nothing for ya lol.


----------



## alien79 (Jan 19, 2011)

got the same exact problem, that rattling sound is driving me crazy, I cant take it to the dealer cause when the car warms up is doesnt make it anymore!!!
it is most obvious when you start the car in the morning and at 1500 rpm.


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Nope...I haven't noticed this...but thanks for making me paranoid though! lol


----------



## erlindbl (Apr 12, 2011)

Have not noticed anything yet but will keep an ear out for it....


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes!!! Always in the low rpm range from the day I got the car however it never seems to happen when I am at the dealer.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the only thing i noticed is the stick vibrates a bit when i put it in 4th gear.


----------



## rlhammon (Apr 7, 2011)

I've started to hear a rattle now that I've had the windows closed and the A/C on. Sounds like passenger side of the car, near the door.. but the guy in that seat today couldn't find it.

I'm also hearing a LOT of wind noise from driving, which wasn't happening previously.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i always had wind noise from drivers window..not worth it to me to bring it in for that though,.


----------



## mazer (May 28, 2011)

Might be a loose heat shield. Crawl under the car and see if any of them are loose.


----------



## puckhead013 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, I thought I was going nuts... I too have this problem. It happens a half second after I complete my shift into second gear. It sounds like something underneath is loose and wants to rattle off. But it only lasts for e second and then its gone. 
I notice it only happens the first time I shift into second on "every" trip. That's it though. I thought about bringing it to the dealer to get checked out. I will keep you guys posted!


----------

